# When do you need an elevator in a multi-family R2 setup?



## jar546 (Sep 11, 2020)

Is this triggered by number of stories?  What if they put all of the Type A & B units on the first floor?


----------



## classicT (Sep 11, 2020)

As long as you can get the appropriate quantity of Type A units on the first floor (see _IBC Section 1107.6.2_), then you can apply Exception #3 or #4 from _1107.4_ (below).

Type B units can be exempted by _Section 1107.7_.

*1107.4 Accessible Route*
At least one accessible route shall connect accessible building or facility entrances with the primary entrance of each Accessible unit, Type A unit and Type B unit within the building or facility and with those exterior and interior spaces and facilities that serve the units.
*Exceptions:*

If due to circumstances outside the control of the owner, either the slope of the finished ground level between accessible facilities and buildings exceeds one unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (1:12), or where physical barriers or legal restrictions prevent the installation of an accessible route, a vehicular route with parking that complies with Section 1106 at each public or common use facility or building is permitted in place of the accessible route.
In Group I-3 facilities, an accessible route is not required to connect stories or mezzanines where Accessible units, all common use areas serving Accessible units and all public use areas are on an accessible route.
In Group R-2 facilities with Type A units complying with Section 1107.6.2.2.1, an accessible route is not required to connect stories or mezzanines where Type A units, all common use areas serving Type A units and all public use areas are on an accessible route.
In other than Group R-2 dormitory housing provided by places of education, in Group R-2 facilities with Accessible units complying with Section 1107.6.2.3.1, an accessible route is not required to connect stories or mezzanines where Accessible units, all common use areas serving Accessible units and all public use areas are on an accessible route.
In Group R-1, an accessible route is not required to connect stories or mezzanines within individual units, provided the accessible level meets the provisions for Accessible units and sleeping accommodations for two persons minimum and a toilet facility are provided on that level.
In congregate residences in Groups R-3 and R-4, an accessible route is not required to connect stories or mezzanines where Accessible units or Type B units, all common use areas serving Accessible units and Type B units and all public use areas serving Accessible units and Type B units are on an accessible route.
An accessible route between stories is not required where Type B units are exempted by Section 1107.7.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 12, 2020)

I believe Ty J. got it!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 14, 2020)

Where does it say you don't need access to all floors of an R2 if the A&B units are on the first floor?


----------



## classicT (Sep 14, 2020)

jar546 said:


> Where does it say you don't need access to all floors of an R2 if the A&B units are on the first floor?


IBC Section 1104.4 will get you over to 1107. 1107.4, Exceptions 3 and 4 will get you out of an accessible route to the upper levels where sufficient quantity of Type A units are available on the ground level. See Exceptions 3 and 4 which point to the right IBC section for determining quantity of Type A units depending on the Type of R-2 use (i.e. apartment vs. monastery). 1107.7 will give you the exemptions for the Type B units.



Ty J. said:


> *1107.4 Accessible Route*
> At least one accessible route shall connect accessible building or facility entrances with the primary entrance of each Accessible unit, Type A unit and Type B unit within the building or facility and with those exterior and interior spaces and facilities that serve the units.
> *Exceptions:*
> 
> ...


*1104.4 Multistory Buildings and Facilities*
At least one accessible route shall connect each accessible story and mezzanine in multilevel buildings and facilities.
*Exceptions:*

An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) and are located above and below accessible levels. This exception shall not apply to:
Multiple tenant facilities of Group M occupancies containing five or more tenant spaces used for the sales or rental of goods and where at least one such tenant space is located on a floor level above or below the accessible levels;
Stories or mezzanines containing offices of health care providers (Group B or I);
Passenger transportation facilities and airports (Group A-3 or B); or
Government buildings.

Stories or mezzanines that do not contain accessible elements or other spaces as determined by Section 1107 or 1108 are not required to be served by an accessible route from an accessible level.
In air traffic control towers, an accessible route is not required to serve the cab and the floor immediately below the cab.
Where a two-story building or facility has one story or mezzanine with an occupant load of five or fewer persons that does not contain public use space, that story or mezzanine shall not be required to be connected by an accessible route to the story above or below.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 14, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> IBC Section 1104.4 will get you over to 1107. 1107.4, Exceptions 3 and 4 will get you out of an accessible route to the upper levels where sufficient quantity of Type A units are available on the ground level. See Exceptions 3 and 4 which point to the right IBC section for determining quantity of Type A units depending on the Type of R-2 use (i.e. apartment vs. monastery). 1107.7 will give you the exemptions for the Type B units.
> 
> 
> *1104.4 Multistory Buildings and Facilities*
> ...


Florida, in their infinite wisdom deleted chapter 11 and created a separate scoping section in chapter 2 of their accessibility code.  Good luck trying to find that language.  Here, take a look for yourself:  






						Digital Codes
					

ICC Digital Codes is the largest provider of model codes, custom codes and standards used worldwide to construct safe, sustainable, affordable and resilient structures.




					codes.iccsafe.org


----------



## classicT (Sep 14, 2020)

jar546 said:


> Florida, in their infinite wisdom deleted chapter 11 and created a separate scoping section in chapter 2 of their accessibility code.  Good luck trying to find that language.  Here, take a look for yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a mess. Looks like FLAC Section 233 is where your answer would lie.


----------

